# *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ *



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2007)

الـخـبز يـقـــــــوي الـــذاكــــــــرة! 



كشفت الأبحاث والدراسات العلمية عن فائدة قصوى للخبز، حيث أكدت أنه 

مفيد للعقل، إذ يكسبه قوة الـذاكرة، ويساعد الإنسان على الهدوء.

وأوضح ((يورجين برور)) رئيس الجمعية الاتحادية لصناعة الخبز و 

مشتقاته (( أن الأطباء القدماء خاصة العرب أكدوا أن الخبز يساعد الإنسان 

على النسيان ومن جهة أخرى، بينت الجمعية ان ارباح المصانع الألمانية 

وصلت خلال النصف الاول من هـذا العام إلى حوالي 318 مليون يورو، 

بنسبة زيادة وصلت إلى 6 في المائة وقالت: إن كل فرد في ألمانيا يتناول 

حوالي 234 جراما يوميا منه، وأن النساء يتناولن الخبز ومشتقاته أكثر من 

الرجال، إذ وصل عددهن إلى 56 في المائة، مقابل 42 في المائة عند الرجال.. ونصحت الدراسة بتناول 

الخبز بمختلف أنواعه حتى لو كان متعارضا مع نظم الرجيم التي تبحث عنها المرأة بصفة خاصة


منقوووووول​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

الموضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

_ميرسى اوى يا كاندى بجد
وميرسى للمعلومه المفيده دى
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## sparrow (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

فعلا مثيرة جداااا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## robert_nfs (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

thnxxx.. god bless u


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

غريب !
أنا من عشاق الخبز ... لكن ذاكرتي ( تعبانه جدا ) .
يعني بدون خبز ......هاتكون ذاكرتي أيه ؟؟؟؟
ربنا يستر .
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

ميرسى يا MarMar2004

على مشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

ميرسى اوى يا totty

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

ميرسى يا sparrow

على مشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

ميرسى يا robert_nfs

على المشاركه​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

المهم نوعيه الخبز يا قلم حر

ههههههههههه

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## muheb (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

مرسي على الموضوع الجميل وربا يباركي وعوض تعبك


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **



muheb قال:


> مرسي على الموضوع الجميل وربا يباركي وعوض تعبك



شكراااااااااااااا على مشاركتك​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

موضوع مهم فعلا يا كاندى ومعلومه غريبه ميرسى لنقلك ليها ​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا يا كاندى ومعلومه غريبه ميرسى لنقلك ليها ​





شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## سيزار (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **

مشكور ه  الاخت كاندى على المعلومه ولعلمك احسن خبز فعلا الذى يحتوى على الرده او ب البلدى ( العيش الملدن ) هو دا الصح ..
شكرا كثيرا


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: *مــفـاجأة مثيرة جدآ **



سيزار قال:


> مشكور ه  الاخت كاندى على المعلومه ولعلمك احسن خبز فعلا الذى يحتوى على الرده او ب البلدى ( العيش الملدن ) هو دا الصح ..
> شكرا كثيرا





كلامك صح ميه فى الميه

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومة اول مرة اعرفها يا قمر
ميرسى يا كاندى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو ومعلومه اول مرة اعرفها ان الخبز بيقوى الزاكرة 
ادينا بناكله يارب يعمل حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *معلومة اول مرة اعرفها يا قمر*
> *ميرسى يا كاندى*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع حلو ومعلومه اول مرة اعرفها ان الخبز بيقوى الزاكرة ​
> 
> ادينا بناكله يارب يعمل حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميله يا كاندى ​
ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (7 أغسطس 2009)

مرررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله يا كاندى ​
> 
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

tota christ قال:


> مرررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا توته

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## girgis2 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااا عالمعلومة الغريبة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا عالمعلومة الغريبة*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

